# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Ipanema Brown RS 5 at AutoGespot



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As Audi Exclusive colors go, Ipanema Brown is a favorite in Ingolstadt and Neckarsulm including people like Audi Design Boss Stefan Sielaff who's had at least one TT in the color. This vibrant metallic hue isn't for everyone but it's surely different and as such we're fans.

We've seen it on the TT RS, the R8 GT and the Q7 at various auto shows but this is the first time we've seen it on an RS 5. Let us know what you think. More photos over at AutoGespot.

* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2004)

wow !!!


----------

